# Steroids on the Simpsons tonight



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone catch it? Was pretty funny. Essentially Marge started weight training, then started "drinking" steroids (different steroids for each body part :laugh and got hyooge. She raped Homer, entered a bbing competition and came 2nd, then declared she was going to take loads more steroids to come in first; I quote, "I didn't give up my period for 2nd place". In the end she goes crazy, destroys Moe's bar and beats up everyone in it, then Homer makes her realise what a monster she's become and she gets off the gear and they live happily ever after.

Basically it played to a few inaccurate perceptions of gear (IE you'll turn into the hulk and destroy anyone who gets in your way and also that steroids come in shake form), but it was quite funny, so I'll let them off. Anyone else see it?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

The only one iv'e seen is when millhouse is on gear and gets "roid rage" lmao.

This one sounds pretty funny though:lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah watched it bofore funny. she gets roid rage in moes and beats everybody up! haha


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Its my fantasy to be raped by an insainly muscular blue haird women.. I will have to check it out ..


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Saw that one a few months back - sorta recognized myself in a few scenes there... :whistling:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

this one

http://wtso.net/movie/321-The%20Simpsons%201409%20The%20Strong%20Arms%20of%20the....html


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I took the liberty of getting hold of some screens for everyone:

Marge at her show










Marge threatening Homer










Marge raping Homer










Marge after destroying Moe's bar due to "roid rage"










Link here if you want to watch: http://www.watchtvsitcoms.com/Simpsons/S14E09.php


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Bump just in case anyone else happened to see it


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah i saw this a couple of years ago, very typical media BS about gear but it was funny i will admit.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> The only one iv'e seen is when millhouse is on gear and gets "roid rage" lmao.
> 
> This one sounds pretty funny though:lol:


that ones great, the one where he keeps doing squats and goes on about the calves being the hardest part to gain mass :lol:

the marge one was great, seen it a few times, still makes me laugh


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

everytime a cartoon takes the rip out of steds it always gets posted on here without fail the simpsons family guy take the **** out of everything and exagerate everything of course its not gnna be an accurate of gear is it haha  :S Why so bothered if it is steds :S

it was a good episode but have seen it like 6 times including yesterday lol 

i think i saw an episode when stewie from family guy was on steds :S cant be 100% sure though


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

My favorite is South Park when Jimmy is taking them for the special olympics and beats the living crap out of his girlfriend. I LOVE south park haha


----------



## marclee0988 (Mar 11, 2009)

hahaha i love when homer says in the end: I miss being your burning hunk of flaby love lol


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

cheers for the link, will watch it now.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

yh it was dead funny, she was a monster lol. she threw a juke box over disco's stu's head, that made me chuckle lol


----------

